# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Δυστοκία που φαίνεται ότι έληξε καλά...

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα σε όλους..Σήμερα ήταν μια πολύ δύσκολη μέρα. Το πρωί που σηκώθηκα για να φύγω για δουλειά, πήγα στο κλουβί των μικρών και είδα τη θηλυκή μου φουσκωμένη στον πάτο. Όταν έβαλα το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί δεν καλοπετούσε. Πανικοβλήθηκα γιατί σε μια ώρα έπρεπε να φύγω και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Τελικά, την έστειλα με τη μητέρα μου στον πτηνίατρο ο οποίος είπε ότι προσπαθεί να κάνει αυγό. Μίλησα και εγώ μαζί του στο τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι κατά τα άλλα είναι δυνατή και υγιής και να μην ανησυχώ γιατί τρώει το σουπιοκόκκαλο και κάποια στιγμή θα γεννήσει. 

Έστειλα το αγόρι μου να πάρει υγρό ασβέστιο, πήρε το tabernil calcio και στο μεταξύ τους είπα να την έχουν σε ζεστό χώρο (είχαμε το κλουβί στο δωμάτιο με air condition) και να της βάλει δεξτρόζη. Κατά τις 4 το απόγευμα που πήρα πάλι να δω τι γίνεται μου είπαν ότι το γέννησε πριν προλάβει να πάρει κάποιο συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου. Το αυγό βγήκε ευτυχώς σχηματισμένο και ολόκληρο. Το ράγισμα είναι από τη πτώση όπως το έβγαλε. 



Τώρα είναι καλύτερα απλά λίγο φουσκωμένη γιατί ταλαιπωρήθηκε. Της έδωσα φρέσκο αυγουλάκι να φάει το οποίο και τσάκισε. Αγόρασα καστορέλαιο που μου πρότεινε ο Δημήτρης με τη βοήθεια του Νίκου (Pidgey) τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ γιατί μιλούσε συνεχώς μαζί μου για να με βοηθήσει. 

Τι άλλο πρέπει να κάνω τώρα για να επανέλθει; Από τη στιγμή που έβγαλε το αυγό θα είναι εντάξει τώρα;;

----------


## petran

Δυστυχως,δεν εχω γνωσεις για να σου δωσω καποια συμβουλη.
Απλα,να σου πω,περαστικα για το πουλακι..

----------


## blackmailer

νομίζω πως αφού βγήκε το αυγό και χωρίς έξτρα ασβέστιο είναι υπερ-εντάξει...δώσε λίγο ασβέστιο στο νερό πλέον αφού πήρες να τονωθεί λίγο και όλα καλά πιστεύω!!! μα τι τραβάς με αυτή τη μικρή σου!!! θέλει να γεννήσει...το καταλάβαμε!!! 3 μήνες περίμενε πες της!!! και έφτασε Μάρτης!!!

----------


## jk21

Ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη νομιζω μου ειπε ο Νικος οτι εχεις ηδη δωσει και να εχει και αυριο στο νερο

Ενισχυμενη ποσοτητα ασβεστιου επισης στο νερο

Ζεστη αρκετη 

και αν χρειασθει (μακαρι οχι ) μια σταγονιτσα στην αμαρα με καστορελαιο 

α  βαλε και πολυβιταμινη να εχει μεσα βιτ d3 αν δεν εχει το σκευασμα της tabernil (νομιζω το calcio δεν εχει ) 

Ολα θα πανε καλα !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι δεξτρόζη είχε από τη στιγμή που επέστρεψαν από το γιατρό το πρωί μέχρι και το απόγευμα νομίζω και λογικά αυτό τη βοήθησε και να γεννήσει λογικά.

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά γιατί εγώ της το είπα το πρωί. Αν τολμήσει και πάθει κάτι θα την πνίξω!!

Επίσης, η δοσολογία που γράφει πάνω το ασβέστιο είναι 15 σταγόνες ανά 40ml νερού, άρα για τη διπλάσια δοσολογία βάζω 30 σταγόνες; (συγνώμη για την ηλίθια ερώτηση, αυτή τη στιγμή ο εγκέφαλός μου έχει καεί σε επικίνδυνα σημεία  :Fighting0029: )

----------


## jk21

Ναι μονο  για αυριο πρωι να βαλεις διπλη δοση .Να την εχεις ετοιμη απο σημερα και να εχεις μεσα και πολυβιταμινη με βιτ d3 που ειπες οτι εχεις αλλα αυτη σε κανονικη δοση

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, πάω να φτιάξω ένα κοκτέιλ τούρμπο! Σας ευχαριστώ ΟΛΟΥΣ (ας μου επιτραπούν εδώ τα κεφαλαία), πάρα πάρα πολύ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η καρδιά μου σήμερα είναι μία χαρά! Έγινε πάλι ο παλιός καλός εαυτός της! Κάνει κούνια, φωνάζει, τρώει, πίνει!
Την παρατήρησα από μακριά για να σιγουρευτώ ότι δεν τα κάνει επειδή είμαι εγώ εκεί!

----------


## blackmailer

:Party0024:

----------


## GiannisKon

:Happy0159:

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά στο κοριτσάκι σου Κωνσταντίνα μου.

Ευτυχως αντεδρασες γρήγορα και πήγανε όλα καλά.

Πίνει το τουρμπό απεριτίφ της τώρα και θα είναι μία χαρα.

----------


## geo_ilion

τελος καλο ολα καλα περαστικα στο μικρουλι σου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάλι καλά που συνήλθε παιδιά γιατί εκτός του ότι εγώ μετά θα ήμουν κομμάτια, το πως έκανε όμως ο αρσενικός όταν του την πήρα για να πάει στο γιατρό δεν περιγράφεται. Ο γλυκός μου δεν σταμάτησε να τη φωνάζει, μου σπάραξε τη καρδιά. Μετά που γύρισα από τη δουλειά και τα είδα πάλι μαζί δίπλα δίπλα, ηρέμησα και εγώ, και αυτά!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Α! Ήθελα να ρωτήσω! Με το τουρμποκοκτέιλ τι κάνω; Να της δώσω για λίγες μέρες απλά τη βιταμινούλα της; Γιατί ασβέστιο υγρό δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται άλλο, ταράζει και από μόνη της το σουπιοκόκκαλο!

----------


## jk21

αυριο βιταμινη και κανονικη (οχι διπλη δοση ασβεστιο ) και μετα διακοπη ασβεστιο και παροχη ξανα δυο μερες κανονικη δοση μετα απο μια βδομαδα και ας τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## blackmailer

πώς πάει η κούκλα μας Κων/να; να φανταστώ μετά τις περιποιήσεις σου έγινε περδίκι άμεσα ε??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είναι μια χαρά το κοριτσάκι, αύριο έχουμε και την επαναληπτική δόση του κοκτέιλ μας, αλλά ναι είναι καλά! Εχθές εξάλλου βρήκα και άλλο αυγό κάτω....δεν δυσκολεύτηκε να το κάνει.....και όχι δεν ξέρω πότε θα σταματήσει να κάνει αυγά!  :trash:

----------


## blackmailer

έλεος ρε Ellune!!! όξω όξω τα 'χεις που λένε και στο χωριό μου? χαχχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχχαχαχαχα, εντάξει Νεκτάριε, έγραψες! Με έκανες και γέλασα  :Happy0196:  

 (  :Sign0006:  το ξέρω, αλλά ήταν αστείο!)

----------

